# Lacquer application for a dining room table



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm doing some research for the finish on my dining room table. I had started about possibly using shellac. I now think that I will be using lacquer finish. The table will be red oak, about 4 foot x 8 foot. For a large surface such as a table, I need a good finish.

Which yields a better finish for a large area, spray areosol lacquer?

From what I am reading, lacquer seems to be forgiving, and lays flat. But if I am brushing such a large surface, will I have problems with the finish drying as I am working? Will I have problems with light/dark spots that can't be touched up?

Is there a technique to spraying. I know alot of people like to spray a light coat of paint first, and then apply the paint heavy for the second. Same with lacquer?



http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/shellac-dining-room-table-14600/


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*Fill the grain First!*

I would fill the grain first with Crystalac clear grain filler. This will ensure a smooth finish. On this table you need a very durable finish. Forget spray cans or brushing the finish. You could take it to a cabinet shop and have them spray it with PRE-CAT-LACQUER. If money is a obstacle. I would use General Finishes Arm-R-Seal. It is a very good wiping Urethane varnish. It is applied in thin coats buffed in between with a gray nylon pad. I would apply about 6 coats. Follow the directions and it is nearly fool-proof.

Dave (PacNW)


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

I was kinda set on the lacquer. Does the Arm-R-Seal yellow the wood? I would rather spend more for a better finish, however taking the top some place would be very tough for me. The Arm-R-Seal looks like it sells itself on ease of use. Does it lay flat over a large area like a table, how forgiving is it?


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

It does not yellow, It is very durable and is very forgiving to use. I think General Finishes are about the best available for home use i I have furniture I built 20 years back and the finish is still great. Just follow directions to the letter

Dave (PacNW)


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dave (PacNW) said:


> It does not yellow, It is very durable and is very forgiving to use. I think General Finishes are about the best available for home use i I have furniture I built 20 years back and the finish is still great. Just follow directions to the letter
> 
> Dave (PacNW)


Do they sell a product that will yellow the wood, similar to amber shellac?


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

Call General Finishes 1


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

I called General Finshes.

The gentleman says the Arm-r-seal will yellow the wood, so thats actually good for me. The product usually lasts around a year after being opened. For a table, they recommend that I brush the product on. If the table gets scratched, or I make a mistake I simply have to rub it with some steel wool and apply another coat. Doesn't seem too bad. I am going to call around for some prices.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh and for reference Rockler has a 5 star customer rating (only 19 reviews), rare for any product. The toy box in the picture is EXACTLY the finish I am looking for, it will match the other wood work perfectly.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=10928&max=999


----------



## ron9876 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Table Finish*

I used Arm-R-Seal on a coffee table and I really struggled. Probably my fault. Got bubbles in the finish. Seemed to begin to set up fairly quickly and you can't mess with it after that.


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

ron9876 said:


> I used Arm-R-Seal on a coffee table and I really struggled. Probably my fault. Got bubbles in the finish. Seemed to begin to set up fairly quickly and you can't mess with it after that.


Quite often bubbes are formed when using a cheap foam brush. Using high quality brushes.... old fashioned natural china bristle for oil based products and very high quality nylon for water based finishes will make a world of difference in how well the finish lays down. Of course, this is my experience only. Yours may differ.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

My experience has led me to avoid lacquer on table tops and dresser tops. On a table it will be exposed to heat from serving dishes which can soften it and sometimes create a blush. On dressers it will be exposed to the alcohol in cologns and aftershaves which can also vcreate a blush. My recommendation for these surfaces is polyurethane. All other surfaces get liberal applications of lacquer from the spray gun.

Ed


----------

